# IP Adressen auslesen und in Windows/Linux übergeben



## myth (23. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ihr mir noch oft helfen könnt.
Ich hoffe auch ich bin hier richtig, wenn nicht sorry.

Und heute hab ich gleich eine ( für mich ) harte Frage!!

Ich bin dabei einen sogenannten ( meine Namenskreation ) IP-Builder zu basteln und hab ihn jetzt soweit das er eine neue IP berechnet und ausgibt ( war schon schwer genug find ich ) aber dem noch nicht genug ich würde auch gerne diese eben berechneten Werte ( IP & Subnet ) in Windows (und wenns geht in Linux) übernehmen.

Gut ... da ich nicht so schnell aufgebe hab ich mich hin gesetzt und  :###  :###	:###  ... najut schlauer bin ich nu auch net. ???:L 

Ich hab raus gefunden das es etwas gibt das sich IPworks nennt und in dem es Befehle gibt wie ipinfo(); getHostAdress(); und setHostAdress();.
*
Ich möchte wie gesagt die von mir berechnete IP und Subnet in Windows übernehmen, kann mir da einer helfen ?????????

Bekomme ich auch irgendwie die Anzahl der PCs im Netz heraus ??

Sooo eine Frage hab ich noch kann ich die Aktuelle IP Adresse & Subnetmaske auch irgendwie auslesen ??
*

Schon mal im vorraus vielen dank.

[schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]java-forum.org RULEZ !!![/schild]


----------



## myth (28. Apr 2004)

Najut scheinbar könnt ihr mir auch nicht helfen !!
Schade eigentlich naja ich werde euch mal auf dem laufenden halten ob ichs gepackt hab oda nicht.

trotzdem danke für alle die geguckt haben( und vielleicht auch einen gedanken daran verschwendet haben *g* :bae: )


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Apr 2004)

Nunja, ich muss sagen, dass ich den Post von dir einfach übersehen habe.

Aber ich kann vielleicht weiterhelfen:



			
				myth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bekomme ich auch irgendwie die Anzahl der PCs im Netz heraus ??


Etwas ähnliches habe ich schon gepostet.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3769&
Hier habe ich eine Methode geposted, die (über "net view") einen String-Array aller Computer im Netzwerk zurückgibt. Kannst du ja mit length die Zahl auslesen. Wie gesagt ist das aber nicht ganz sauber (und nicht plattformunabhängig!)



			
				myth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sooo eine Frage hab ich noch kann ich die Aktuelle IP Adresse & Subnetmaske auch irgendwie auslesen ??


Auch Windowsonly geht das auf ähnliche Weise, den Output von 
	
	
	
	





```
ipconfig /all
```
 auswerten führt (vermutlich) zum Ergebnis.



			
				myth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab raus gefunden das es etwas gibt das sich IPworks nennt und in dem es Befehle gibt wie ipinfo(); getHostAdress(); und setHostAdress();


Was ist das, IPWorks, ist das ein Package, das du gefunden hast?
Und die Methoden sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus, kannst du das nicht benutzen?



			
				myth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte wie gesagt die von mir berechnete IP und Subnet in Windows übernehmen, kann mir da einer helfen ?????????


Hier muss ich passen.

[schild=6 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=C0C0FD shieldshadow=1]java-forum.org RULEZ sogar sehr![/schild]


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2004)

Ohhh cool ...


> Illuvatar hat geschrieben:
> Auch Windowsonly geht das auf ähnliche Weise, den Output von Code:
> ipconfig /all
> auswerten führt (vermutlich) zum Ergebnis.


gut und wie in etwa muss ich dann den Quelltext schreiben. Ich hätte gern das der das in einer JTextArea ausgibt.

IPworks ist ein Package das ich durch zufall gefunden habe. Ich hab mir den JBuilder 7 Enterprise Edition bei einer Firmenauflösung erworben und da drin war das integriert.
dort sind befehle für:
HTML
IP(das brauch ich)
FTP
und noch mehr krims krams.

Gut vielen dank erstma ich teste das aus sobald ich von der Arbeit komme   :bae: !!!

und dann poste ich morgen nochmal

thx


----------



## myth (28. Apr 2004)

Der Gast war ich


----------



## myth (30. Apr 2004)

jo sorry das ich jetzt erst poste aba ich hatte gestern keine Zeit.
Also mit dem IP auslesen funzt jetzt

thx

aba den rest hab ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert 
meld mich nochmal

myth


----------

